# Medicals for Visa



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could tell me more about the medical and things to be aware off? We have read that they are really strict on BMI despite its flaws - is it over 30 that they request further tests etc?

Thanks for your help...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

hopers7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could tell me more about the medical and things to be aware off? We have read that they are really strict on BMI despite its flaws - is it over 30 that they request further tests etc?
> 
> Thanks for your help...


Hi,
We had ours done in the centre of Manchester. All I remember was they were very thorough. Can't remember any mention of BMI ?
Tested mobility of all your joints over and above all the usual tests so you have to bend o'er n touch your toes etc.
Always best to be truly honest about everything and anything and any meds you take as Immigration or someone down the line will probably ask for your GP records so any untruths could always be found.
Take meds with you to show the consultant or maybe just a copy of your prescription.
X-ray straight forward.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> We had ours done in the centre of Manchester. All I remember was they were very thorough. Can't remember any mention of BMI ?
> Tested mobility of all your joints over and above all the usual tests so you have to bend o'er n touch your toes etc.
> Always best to be truly honest about everything and anything and any meds you take as Immigration or someone down the line will probably ask for your GP records so any untruths could always be found.
> ...


Thanks for the info...I think they calculate the BMI from your height and weight. Both of us are well, I'm not on any medications, my partner is for acid reflux but other than that both generally health with no mobility problems...fingers crossed then there will be no problems...!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

The magic BMI number is 35.

If you drink regularly, take 4 weeks off leading up to the test.

Watch your blood pressure.

Avoid fatty, greasy and high sodium foods in the 3-4 days preceding the test.

The other magic number is $25,000... They have to calculate that your "expected" cost to the public health system won't exceed this if you live the rest of your life in NZ.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Drink lots of water.


----------

